# Speed Stacks Tournament Display!! Great deals for Rubik's Cube and Speed Stacks



## ruige (Oct 8, 2011)

99% new!!!!!!!!!


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Speed-St...ies_Puzzles&hash=item3f0ec07d88#ht_510wt_1185


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey, am I able to buy just a timer and mat? I live in Melbourne


----------



## ruige (Oct 9, 2011)

for sure mate.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 9, 2011)

How much would that be?


----------



## ruige (Oct 9, 2011)

$35 totally (brand new 2nd Gen timer and mat) including postage. pretty fair price.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 9, 2011)

What colours are they?

-$35 total.
-Shipping is included in the 35?


----------



## ruige (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes. Timer is blue and the mat is.....mmm....say purple.....LOL


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 9, 2011)

What design mat is purple? Do you have a picture?


----------



## ruige (Oct 9, 2011)

msg ur email. ill send the pic to you. :0


----------



## ruige (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 11, 2011)

Aha, thats not an offical stackmat!

But it looks awesome, do you think you could lower price to $30 because the mat isn't stackmat?


----------

